# Is it okay to give treats to a two month old bunny? If so, what kind?



## rita1234 (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you use treats on two month to three month old bunnies? What kind? I was told it gives them life threatening diarrhea.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 6, 2011)

No. Never store bought treats, as they contain a lot of sugars and basically crap that is really unhealthy for a bunny (even if its marketed for rabbits).

At 12 weeks you can start to introduce salads, romaine lettuce, parsley etc (there's probably a list here somewhere that says all the edible veggies) one at a time, and you can give an occasional craisin or a couple carrot shreds, but not too many.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 6, 2011)

So your bunny is about 8 weeks then? That's actually about the age they should leave there mother. But not to worry a lot of breeders seperate the kits to early and as long as you are careful with diet then it is not an issue. I would start veggies at 14 to 16 weeks. One thing at a time and only little bits to make sure that whatever you serve does not cause loose stools. After about 18 weeks you can try a little fruit. For now just use bits of hay and pellets in your hand. You can also try a little bit of plain oats.


----------



## rita1234 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks! I think she's closer to 3 months, but I got her from a store so they might not have done what they're supposed to:/ I'll try the plain oats!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2011)

Rule of thumb is 4 months to stretch out their edibles--treats and veggies. Good luck and we'd all like to see some pictures.


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 6, 2011)

Q-tip was eating cilanto at that age and she's never had any tummy issues. She was probably eating more treats than she should have at that age (but I never give her store bought treats anyway), but cilantro wasn't a problem at all. She also LOVED a little bit of oats for bonding. See if your bun will eat them out of your palm.


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 7, 2011)

My Layla doesn't like oats or any treats. She is 3 months and 3 weeks old today and for the past 2 weeks I've been adding in a small amount of dark leafy greens. I usually give her 1-2 small leaves (about the size of a baby spinach leaf) and have lately been giving 3-5 small leaves. She eats these, but does not like oats. She loves hay as a treat and I often hand feed bits of alfalfa to her.


----------



## KrisandSoup (Dec 7, 2011)

On the subject of treats. I give soup yogurt treats a lot. I use to give her like 2 a day one in the morning and one at night. But she loves em so much i started to give her more. Is this unhealthy. i heard that as long as she isnt over weight she is fine. which she not she at the perfect weight. I also ddnt give her much veggies because i heard some where to that a lot of veggies werent good. i give her carrots and lettuce. I stop buying hay cuz soup would not eat it. For some odd reason she HATES hay. shell just throw it outta her cage. So i try to find fiber somewhere else. Which is kinda hard to i have these treats taht are suppose to be full of fiber with yogurt in the middle so shell eat it. i have a hard time feeding her anything healthy unless it has a yogurt treat in it. She is super spoiled and very very picky. Does anyone know what i can give her that is healthy that she might eat?


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 8, 2011)

*KrisandSoup wrote: *


> On the subject of treats. I give soup yogurt treats a lot. I use to give her like 2 a day one in the morning and one at night. But she loves em so much i started to give her more. Is this unhealthy. i heard that as long as she isnt over weight she is fine. which she not she at the perfect weight. I also ddnt give her much veggies because i heard some where to that a lot of veggies werent good. i give her carrots and lettuce. I stop buying hay cuz soup would not eat it. For some odd reason she HATES hay. shell just throw it outta her cage. So i try to find fiber somewhere else. Which is kinda hard to i have these treats taht are suppose to be full of fiber with yogurt in the middle so shell eat it. i have a hard time feeding her anything healthy unless it has a yogurt treat in it. She is super spoiled and very very picky. Does anyone know what i can give her that is healthy that she might eat?


Yogurt treats are NOT safe for rabbits, its extremely bad for their digestive system. Hay is essential for rabbits, try different types (timothy, orchard, wheat, oat) try different brands or cuts, I've bought a bad bag a time or 2 that the buns don't want anything to do with, but the next bag they'll devour. They absolutely need hay for fiber.
Here is a good list-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54630&forum_id=17 . A variance of 3-4 veggies is good, and about 2 cups daily. I always give romaine (never iceberg, its all water and useless) and switch off parsley and kale, and sometimes a little mint or basil. Limit treats (shredded carrots and craisins are great treats) to 1 or 2 daily, at most.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2011)

I would not introduce any greens until they're about 4 months old, 6 months is better.  Just start slowly and don't add too many different items. 

I have given my 4 month old HL some greens - cilantro & parsely. He's only gotten it twice now though, and he gets a much smaller amount than my other rabbits who have had green before get. 

The petstore treats aren't really healthy. You can find lots of rabbit treat recipes online though, that usually involve making treats out of rabbit pellets, hay, and some veggies - a carrot or two. Much healthier than the yogurt drops and all that other junk.  

Emily


----------



## KrisandSoup (Dec 8, 2011)

Ive tried all the hays i can think of. She doesnt wanna eat it. The only treat shell eat is those yogurt treats she been eating them for years. Has never had a problem with her stomach the only time she did was when i gave her veggies. She extremely picky... shell eat carrots but not even a good amount of carrots. And a little bit of lettuce from time to time. I use to try and give her a bunch of variety that i heard was good for rabbits and she wont eat it. She seems satisfied with just the pellets and those bars of seeds. She will devour those. But other than that she doesnt touch much else. Dr says she in perfect health. So i try not to change her diet so much on the count of shes old. But she will eat baby spinach idk if thats good for her so i dont give her much of that. Other than that she wont eat it. Soup is spoiled rotten. So its pretty much her way or no way.


----------



## rita1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! She loves oats, and I'll wait until she is older to start with the greens and such I have to get some pictures and upload them! I took a ton the first day she's so cute but still won't let me pet her so that's all I can do around her


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 8, 2011)

Slowly introduce everything to your bun, and don't forget not to give them more than the size of their head in the amount of veggie and or fruit.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 8, 2011)

*KrisandSoup wrote: *


> Ive tried all the hays i can think of. She doesnt wanna eat it. The only treat shell eat is those yogurt treats she been eating them for years. Has never had a problem with her stomach the only time she did was when i gave her veggies. She extremely picky... shell eat carrots but not even a good amount of carrots. And a little bit of lettuce from time to time. I use to try and give her a bunch of variety that i heard was good for rabbits and she wont eat it. She seems satisfied with just the pellets and those bars of seeds. She will devour those. But other than that she doesnt touch much else. Dr says she in perfect health. So i try not to change her diet so much on the count of shes old. But she will eat baby spinach idk if thats good for her so i dont give her much of that. Other than that she wont eat it. Soup is spoiled rotten. So its pretty much her way or no way.


Why do you ask if you don't care about the answer?

If I thought it mattered, I would go on to say that she's probably not eating her hay or salads because shes stuffed with pellets and store bought treats, and that you might want to look into a limited pellet or pellet free diet, because regardless of what your vet says, a pellet and junk food laden diet is unhealthy for a rabbit who you want to have a long life.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 8, 2011)

*Serenity73 wrote: *


> Slowly introduce everything to your bun, and don't forget not to give them more than the size of their head in the amount of veggie and or fruit.


Mostly right  2 cups of veggies per 6lbs of bunny, which actually comes out to be about 2x a bunnies head, and less than a "thumbful" of fruit a day.  Fruit is really more of a treat


----------

